# Happy 4th Yana ?



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

So happy to hike with my pup and let her run again! Great hike followed by a burger with a little beer ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great day! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, Yana!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

happy barkday !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Looks like an awesome day


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog in beautiful places! Happy Birthday, Yana!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Awwwwww!:wub:
Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!


SO happy to see you well again!



Moms


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday!Yana looks very happy hiking in that beautiful area.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Palisades over Lake Tahoe 
I wasn’t sure if she’d ever be able to run and boulder again. It’s been over a year so I’m pretty darn happy!
Thanks all


----------

